# Coagulation screening (PT, aPTT)



## rmatz (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi... I am not sure where to post this, so please excuse if this is a repeat or should have been posted in another place.

I have a question about the test in the subject line.  Actually, it is about it and Lupus Coagulation testing.

Earlier this year I had genetic testing.  I live in Germany and my German isn't perfect so I have only just realized upon rereading the letter from the testing facility that I had a faint positive on the Lupus Coagulation test and was suggested to repeat the test in 12 weeks (which I never did and my doctor did not draw my attention to it).
We went ahead with another IVF and it too ended in a chemical pregnancy.  Now, I am wondering if that was a mistake and that had I tested again before trying and the test was postiive again, would that have changed anything.  If so, I am quite ticked off, I think.

Also, is that problem considered to be autoimmune or something else?

So, to the next point of the question: I am now doing the testing required for donor IVF and the above mentioned test is one of them. Does that one test for the Lupus Coagulates or do I need to do another? 

I will ask my doctor Friday, but if anyone here knows that will help ease my mind a bit.

thanks for any help!


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, I'm not sure I completely understand your issue,  but I say what I know. PT is the prothrombin time - the time it takes your blood to clot - if the number is low it means your blood clots too quickly. There are quite a few different reasons for this. Did you have the full thrombophillia panel done? There is a specific blood clotting test for the lupus anticoagulant which I think comes back either positive or negative - very unambiguous. You can have lupus and test negative for lupus anticoagulant and vice versa. Xxx


----------



## tlw (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi- if you are having some more tests to prepare for a donor IVF cycle- it is worth getting the full range of clotting tests repeated.  After many many years of ttc- and then two donor ivf pregnancies that resulted in miscarriages I paid for further tests.  They found that I have a genetic clotting issue (Factor V Leiden) and then my haematologist insisted on lupus/anticardiolipin testing.  The test came back positive for raised IgM levels- and the test had to be repeated 12 weeks later (as naturally the levels fluctuate, but it is unusual to have two consecutive raised levels 12 weeks apart).

This means- due to my two positive readings, plus my recurrent miscarriages that I have Antiphospholipid Syndrome (Hughes Syndrome).  It is worth you getting that repeat test- as if you do have a problem it can influence your chance of maintaining a pregnancy (I have to have Clexane and aspirin for any pregnancy + 3 months after)- but there is also a day-to-day risk to you of clotting issues (not serious, but you need to be aware that you can't have hrt or oral contraceptives, need to watch your weight, issues with long haul flights etc).

I think you should, therefore, get that second test- and get a full blood clotting analysis done- just to put your mind at rest before you undergo another cycle.  Good luck


----------



## rmatz (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies.

Jessica, sorry for  not being very clear.  I had the test done already and only now realized I should have repeated it after 12 weeks (my results were in German and sometimes I miss things when reading in German).  When I noticed that I should have done that, I started to worry if this might have been the reason for my chemical pregnancies.

tlw, does the test I put in the subject line test for that? or do I need a different one?  We had the original tests done at a genetics center.  I have only just done the normal coagulation tests asked for the donor program this round.  The result from the genetics test from Feb was only a weak positive, so maybe it was just normal fluctuation?

I have since asked my gyno and she said we will see what the results on the test are and if the lupus anticoagulants aren't part of the results, we can ask the lab to look since they will still have the blood at hand.

It's interesting what you say about hrt and oral contraceptives and long flights.  I wonder what meds I've  been taking for the IVF would fall into that category or my thyroid hormone I take. I did bleed for three months straight after starting the thyroid meds (like a light period).

Well, I guess this is all stuff I need to talk about with my doctor/the clinic. I was just wondering if the test I already took would give me the answer and it seems I won't be sure until I get the results.  

Thanks for the help!


----------

